# blue tongue lizard breeders



## mitchell-97 (Dec 28, 2009)

hey i was just wondering who here breeds blue tongue lizardsbecause i was looking for a baby blue tongue to buy around melbourne also how much would one be off a breeder??


----------



## KRONYK94 (Dec 28, 2009)

i dont know if the have any but there is a great place behind Vic markets the sell everything from fish to snakes to scorpions 
and i am sure i saw lizards in there.

i am not sure what its called but i will try and find out for you.


----------



## KRONYK94 (Dec 28, 2009)

442 Queens Street
Melbourne VIC 3000
(03) 9600 9051


----------



## mitchell-97 (Dec 28, 2009)

thanks for that help mate but im still lookin for some breeders please


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 28, 2009)

Too early for baby blueys. They dont usually give birth till around feb or march. Mine is pregnant at the moment.


----------



## richardsc (Dec 28, 2009)

what species were u after


----------



## absinthe_616 (Dec 28, 2009)

not true jay. mine and a friends easterns dropped in late november/early december


----------



## pistachio117 (Dec 28, 2009)

Mine usually give birth in early december, just as absinthe said hers do


----------



## mitchell-97 (Dec 29, 2009)

thanks for all the help everyone do any of you still have any babies fom when they gave birth??


----------



## kupper (Dec 29, 2009)

Totally depends on the animals and when it is that they decide to mate , food and heat also plays a big part also


----------



## fraser1980 (Dec 29, 2009)

Mine drop late Jan I should have a few this year


----------



## absinthe_616 (Dec 29, 2009)

im selling the last one today, yaay for high coloured yellows!

besides, as i can see most who have had babies already are in QLD so theyd have to be okay with freight.


----------



## mitchell-97 (Dec 29, 2009)

thanks for that also for you people in meblbourne when you have new babies that have just been born can u please e-mail me because i would like a babie


----------



## richardsc (Dec 29, 2009)

in nsw and qld easterns drop november dec,but down south in sunny old melbourne,our winter period is longer,so easterns naturally mate later into spring and have there babies later in summer and through to autum,my easterns drop in jan/feb the alpine blotcheds in march and the lowlands blotcheds march/april,last season i had to bring 2 lowlands blotcheds indoors as the weather had turned cold and they still hadnt dropped,they eventually dropped in may,long after there outdoor cage mates had stopped feeding,which was my main concern,so they spent winter indoors to get condition back on

if kept indoors they can breed earlier,so keep your eyes peeled as a few keepers in melb will have babies now


----------



## mitchell-97 (Dec 29, 2009)

thanks for that i will be looking out for baby blue tongues for sale


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 29, 2009)

absinthe_616 said:


> not true jay. mine and a friends easterns dropped in late november/early december


 

Mitchell-97 posed the question in regards to purchasing in Melbourne, and down here they breed later as they sleep longer lol. So thats why i said Feb as this is when the majority of them start popping up for sale.


----------

